# Can two spousal RRSP accounts be open?



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My wife and I have been making RRSP contributions to a spousal RRSP account for several years. Our last contribution Feb 22 2010. She may retire Sept 2013 with a small DB pension (stay at home Mom for 8 years) and will make RRSP withdrawals from this account. The 3 year attribution rule should not be a problem. Can I open a second spousal RRSP account and make new contributions to start the clock on a new 3 year attribution rule timer for these new funds as I will continue to work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Moderator:
Can you change the title of this thread to:
Can two Spousal RRSP accounts be open?

Thanks


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

The 3-year attribution rule applies across all accounts. If you make a spousal RRSP contribution now, the rule will apply to any withdrawal made in 2011, 2012 and 2013.

http://www.taxwiki.ca/IT-307+Spousal+or+Common-Law+Partner+Registered+Retirement+Savings+Plans


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

You didn't indicate if you lived in Bountiful BC or not.


----------

